# The Matrix 4: Drei neue Teaser zum Film geben Rätsel auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix 4: Drei neue Teaser zum Film geben Rätsel auf*

					Schon bald kommt der vierte Teil der Matrix-Reihe in die Kinos. Am 23. Dezember geht die Geschichte mit The Matrix: Ressurections weiter. Zum bevorstehenden Kinostart sind einige neue Teaser zum Film erschienen, von denen einer rätselhafter als der andere ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Drei neue Teaser zum Film geben Rätsel auf*


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (2. Dezember 2021)

Kann nur schlecht werden!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Dezember 2021)

kann er auch sagen: weil! ?


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann mir da noch keinen Reim drauf bilden aber bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich mag voll solchen kryptischen Stuff. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird Matrix 4 Mindfvck pur - hoffentlich!


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht wird Matrix 4 Mindfvck pur - hoffentlich!


Davon gehe ich fest aus.


----------



## ToZo1 (3. Dezember 2021)

Jahtari schrieb:


> kann er auch sagen: weil! ?


Weil mit den 3 Teilen die Geschichte eigentlich erzählt ist. Der vierte wird den Erfahrungen mit den üblichen Hollywood-Aufgüssen gemäß nur größer, schneller, weiter bezüglich CGI und Aktiongedöns ... aber leider garantiert mit verkümmerter Story und Atmosphäre und damit so flach und öde, wo man irgendwann die Kämpfe und Verfolgungsjagten gelangweilt vorspult auf der Suche nach irgendwelchem Inhalt.


----------



## plusminus (4. Dezember 2021)

Da gibt es keine Rätsel .

Matrix war mit seinen 3 Teilen 1999 Perfekt , und seiner Zeit weit voraus !

Jetzt kommt ein zusammenhangloser Spezial Effekte Mischmasch ohne Atmosphere und Stimmung zum Geldmelken wie so oft


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Dezember 2021)

plusminus schrieb:


> Matrix war mit seinen 3 Teilen 1999 Perfekt , und seiner Zeit weit voraus !


Für mich war nur der 1. Teil perfekt und absoluter Kult. Die anderen beide Teilen kamen mir schon so vor:


plusminus schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ein zusammenhangloser Spezial Effekte Mischmasch ohne Atmosphere und Stimmung zum Geldmelken wie so oft


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich frage mich wie hier alle immer auf "zusammenhanglos" kommen, wenn sie den Film noch nicht gesehen haben?
Anhand des Trailers? Der ist doch extra so gemacht das er verwirren soll.


----------

